# St Nicholas (Sealink 80's) question



## seacat (Apr 23, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the structure is sticking out of the stern of the St Nicolas?

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/st_nicholas_1981_2.jpg

She seems to only have it during her time on the Harwich - Hook route.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*St Nicholas*

Permanent centre sponson I would think.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

seacat said:


> Can anyone tell me what the structure is sticking out of the stern of the St Nicolas?
> 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/st_nicholas_1981_2.jpg
> 
> She seems to only have it during her time on the Harwich - Hook route.


I believe that it was an aid to correct ramp positioning on her berth. She moved astern until the structure contacted the dock wall thereby allowing the ship to be secured whilst maintaining the correct distance for the ramps.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

BillH said:


> I believe that it was an aid to correct ramp positioning on her berth. She moved astern until the structure contacted the dock wall thereby allowing the ship to be secured whilst maintaining the correct distance for the ramps.


This was for berthing at the Hook, a special cut out was made in the dock wall to take the vessel. The stern ramp covered the, "locating arm", when handling cargo.


----------

